# Good Resorts Near Major Airports



## blackNpurple (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have some suggestions for good resorts near major airports?

I’ve only been to WISP on the ice coast but would like to plan some more trips this season to other places (I’m not really limited to where I can go – just anywhere in the U.S.). Would like a place near a major airport that I could fly into, take a taxi over to the resort to stay a few nights then hop back on the airplane.

Thanks!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Depends on what you consider "major airports" to me major airports are in major cities(like largest 1 or 2 cities in the entire state) 

just of the top of my head , some of these places would be a pretty long expensive Taxi ride but doable via resort van\bus\shuttle or whatever

SLC
Reno
Bozeman
Denver


----------



## blackNpurple (Nov 30, 2011)

Basically an airport where the major airlines (Southwest, JetBlue, AirTran, etc.) fly in and out of. I'm looking for places where the taxi ride is no longer than like 30 minutes to the resort.

Thanks!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

blackNpurple said:


> Basically an airport where the major airlines (Southwest, JetBlue, AirTran, etc.) fly in and out of. I'm looking for places where the taxi ride is no longer than like 30 minutes to the resort.
> 
> Thanks!



Good luck the only places you can get to from a major airport in 45 minutes or less is maybe the big\little cottonwood canyon resorts in Salt Lake City, everything else is at 1 to 3 hours drive. 

They normally don't build major airports right next to large mountains or high altitude


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Uh, salt lake city...

http://i.imgur.com/Tnx8w.jpg


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

SLC or Reno are your best bets for major airports. Most big ski resorts have a small airport somewhere close but that's it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

30 minutes from a major airport... LOL!

Do you expect the airport to have a few rails setup for you to entertain yourself waiting on your taxi?

Hell, Denver itself barely qualifies as being within 30 minutes of a major airport. A good portion of the metro area isn't.


----------



## blackNpurple (Nov 30, 2011)

Why, do you know a place?



linvillegorge said:


> 30 minutes from a major airport... LOL!
> 
> Do you expect the airport to have a few rails setup for you to entertain yourself waiting on your taxi?
> 
> Hell, Denver itself barely qualifies as being within 30 minutes of a major airport. A good portion of the metro area isn't.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SLC is it.

If you're spending a few days, what's an hour or two each way going to matter? I wouldn't limit myself to places within 30 minutes of a major airport. You do realize that there are shuttle services that service pretty much any resort area within reasonable driving distance of an airport, right?


----------



## blackNpurple (Nov 30, 2011)

...but you made that airport with rails setup to entertain myself while I wait for a taxi sound so good! Awww man!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SLC, Denver and Reno. Those are your best choices really.

Vancouver maybe? But, that's like another continent or something.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Jackson Hole.

The slopes are only 7 miles from the airport.... but blocked by federal park land, so in actuality you must drive 21 miles (partially through town) to get from Jackson Hole Airport to the Jackson Hole Mountain Resort. 

All the roads are flat and plowed regularly which means they almost never close, even when they get dumped on (unlike Salt Lake City, where LCC regularly closes for avalanche control).

Shuttle ride from the airport to the slopes costs about $24-$30. You can land around noon'ish and be at the slopes within an hour if you're lucky enough to get your bags off the plane fast enough.

If you just want a snow fix, then you can shave 10-15 minutes off of the car trip and ride at the Snow King instead, a local hill with night skiing till 7:00PM 4 nights a week. 

I wouldn't call JAC airport a major hub, though.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> I wouldn't call JAC airport a major hub, though.


Love J-Hole but it's not even CLOSE to being a major airport it's like flying into Aspen and you'll pay out the nose for a direct flight, but hey if you have the $$$ then go for it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> SLC, Denver and Reno. Those are your best choices really.
> 
> Vancouver maybe? But, that's like another continent or something.


add jackeson and this is a good list.

Europe, if you like short train ride.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I probably would have except Jackson isn't a "major" airport. But who cares. Big enough. I'll make that trek one day. Aspen too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Why is Denver on this list? Denver International Airport is on the opposite side of the city from any of the big resorts. You are talking at least an hour drive on the interstate to get to the bigger resorts. Isn't loveland like 70 miles from the airport?

Not exactly close.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Punchy kid following-up on the airport rails jab....nice. I can tell you about gambling in the Reno airport, too, but that is real!

If you're riding Wisp, then I can only Imagine you're from MD or WV. Never ridden Seven Springs or Snowshoe? 

As for major Hubs, your best bet is SLC. A cab can get you into town for a nominal rate and there is a good Shuttle System that'll get you to Snowbird in the LCC or Brighton & Solitude in the BCC. You can get direct flights into SLC (which can't really be said about Jackson, Bozeman, or Reno) and you don't have to deal with the significant distance from the airport to the mtns like in Denver. 

I don't know if you're old enough(25), but if you are just rent a car. The cost isn't that much more and the flexibility to go wherever you want is well worth it!

If you care to go to Canada, then Vancouver/Whistler should also be on your list.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What about Mammoth? There are some major airlines flying into there.


----------

